# Black crappie



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

nice fish!! how big are they?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The biggest was 13.25in the rest were around 11in-12in range.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice fish. Crappie are always a blast to catch.


----------

